# Landmark bill regulating e-cigs, to curb cigarette smoking - Philippines



## Hooked (20/5/21)

https://mb.com.ph/2021/05/19/house-...ed-tobacco-products-to-curb-cigarette-smoking
19 May 2021

"The House of Representative is moving to pass a proposed landmark law that would regulate the sale and manufacture of e-cigarettes and heated tobacco products (HTPs) in a move to curb cigarette smoking by offering smokers less harmful alternatives...

Rep. Alfredo Garbin Jr. said the bill is anchored on the principle of tobacco harm reduction which promotes regulations proportionate to the risk on consumers of tobacco and other nicotine containing products.

Under interpellation on the floor of the House, Garbin expressed hopes that regulating e-cigarettes and HTPs would encourage more smokers to quit combustible cigarettes and switch to these less harmful alternatives. He acknowledged the growing body of scientific evidence that point to combustion or the burning of tobacco as the principal cause of smoking related diseases...

Garin said by recognizing the principle of harm reduction, we envision that this bill will contribute in the protection of public health, not only for the non-smokers but also for the current adult Filipino smokers..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

